# Places to shop for larger tanks?



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

im looking for a tank with a 5 or 6' x 2' footprint or 5 or 6' x larger but nothing over 20" tall and im trying to find out if there was ever any mass produced tanks with that footprint

at the moment i have a 90g breeder 48 long x 24 deep x 18 tall and im looking for a bigger footprint without to much height for my rays


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have seen large tanks at Rogers, one of the sponsors.

I think Pet Lovers on South Fraser Way had some there last week. Speak to Rob the owner, I got my Royal Pleco from him last week.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

mikeike said:


> I have seen large tanks at Rogers, one of the sponsors.
> 
> I think Pet Lovers on South Fraser Way had some there last week. Speak to Rob the owner, I got my Royal Pleco from him last week.


maybe i should just take the job rob offered me and use the money to buy that tank he has standing up beside the counter

so i take it you're the one who bought the royal i wanted


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes I took Doug from African Rift lake Aquatics, one of the sponsors up there to drop off some angel fish and Synodontis petricola to Rob.

It was my first time there.
Doug bought me the Royal for driving him out there.


Yes a job in a fish store would help pay for the hobby.


----------

